# Υπάρχει κάποιο ουσιαστικό με το νόημα "ανήκω"



## tropicalia

Καλησπέρα,

Ψάχνω πως να μεταφράζω από τα ισπανικά το ουσιαστικό "pertenencia", όταν αναφέρεται σε συγκεκριμένη "ομάδα" στην οποία ανήκει κάποιος άνθροπος (κοινωνική τάξη, θρησκεία,...). Στα αγγλικά χρησιμοποιούν ή "membership" ή "belonging".

Π. χ.:

In the past, identity was linked to a form of _membership _in society. / Hasta ahora, la identidad ha estado vinculada a una modalidad de _pertenencia _social.

For example, ethnic group, social class, age, _membership _in a religious community, among others. / Por ejemplo, la etnia a la que se pertenece, la clase social, la edad, la _pertenencia _a una comunidad religiosa, entre otras.

_Belonging _to a certain social class. / La _pertenencia _a una clase social.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Acestor

Η συνηθισμένη απόδοση του membership είναι *η συμμετοχή*.
Επειδή δεν υπαρχει ουσιαστικό από το «ανήκω», πολλοί τολμηροί εξακολουθούν να χρησιμοποιούν το απαρέμφατο της αρχαίας, *το ανήκειν*.
Εδώ θα βρείτε αρκετά παραδείγματα:

"ΤΟ ΑΝΉΚΕΙΝ ΣΕ" - Google Search


----------



## tropicalia

Αυτή ήταν η πρώτη επιλογή μου, αλλά δε ξέρω πώς ακούγεται στα ελληνικά.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## dmtrs

Σε καθημερινά Ελληνικά ίσως ακούγεται λίγο περίεργο, σαν να αναφέρεται κανείς στη διαδικασία, όμως στις κοινωνικές επιστήμες χρησιμοποείται η λέξη 'ένταξη':
Η ένταξή του στη συγκεκριμένη κοινωνική/θρησκευτική... ομάδα καθορίζει και τη στάση του απέναντι στα πράγματα.


----------



## tropicalia

Ευχαριστώ πολύ στους δύο.


----------



## sotos

Για κοινωνιολογικά και εθνολογικά context, σαφώς χρησιμοποιείται στα νέα ελληνικά  "το ανήκειν". Π.χ. Η ψεύτικη ανάγκη του ανήκειν - Εναλλακτική Δράση


----------



## tropicalia

Eυχαριστώ.


----------



## Αγγελος

You can also say η ιδιότητα του μέλους (μιας ομάδας κλπ.)


----------

